

Does the World Cup matter? - montanalow
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2010/07/15/does-the-world-cup-matter/

======
reader5000
I can't tell if this post is facetious or not. People who watch the world cup
at bars are "hooligans" and you're "surprised" they live in your neighborhood
of "otherwise respectable people"? And the conclusion of this post is that the
world cup "matters" because of a statistically insignificant drop in your
company's highly skewed sampling of productivity data? Only on HN.

------
SkyMarshal
_"It’s interesting that you can see after we were eliminated by Ghana, things
picked up a bit, but still didn’t quite make it back to normal. This might be
because we have more international users than members in the US."_

It's probably also because US fans didn't just stop watching the WC after the
US was eliminated. Just like everyone else in the world, they watched the rest
of the tournament as well.

~~~
metellus
US soccer fans didn't stop watching after the US was eliminated, but there are
a _ton_ of people who only care about soccer every four years that stopped
paying attention as soon as we lost. I can't count the number of times I
read/heard "now can we stop pretending to care about soccer?" after we got
knocked out.

------
nanijoe
I for one must have watched at least 50 of the 64 games, so I did not need the
graphs to know that the World Cup matters.

------
mjijackson
Yes, but not for any of the reasons that RescueTime said it does.

~~~
diN0bot
mos def. it's all about unification.

------
samratjp
Doesn't rescuetime take note of what's running as the most active process
anyways? I bet when people were watching the world cup on their rescuetime
installed computer, that window is not always active and would have it in the
background or a second monitor, which means it's hard to predict anyways.
Moreover, obviously there are more football fans in europe and the good games
were on during evening (GMT'ish) by when most would probably be home or at a
pub anyways.

------
tseabrooks
I write embedded software for TVs and have 2 40+inch TVs on my desk (in
addition to my monitors) we watched every game on almost every TV in the
office.

